# Stuffs



## Chrisduhfur (Jun 30, 2012)

Ummm so here are some enclosures I made with Grayzones help. 

Thanks again buddy!


20120630_083553 by Chrisduhfur, on Flickr


20120630_083606 by Chrisduhfur, on Flickr


20120630_163624 by Chrisduhfur, on Flickr


20120630_163636 by Chrisduhfur, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrantula138 (Jul 1, 2012)

What did you use for the backdrop?


----------



## Chrisduhfur (Jul 1, 2012)

Gorilla gule with eco earth and some moss


Thanks,
Christopher


----------



## grayzone (Jul 1, 2012)

wow bro. those look good. i knew once the vents were in and the hasp/hinges were on it would all come together. 
Whats going in them?

BTW i got the other 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 2, 2012)

Lookin good. Are these for the critters i sent you?


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

what gives lol.. where are the pics of the spiders IN the new homes?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, im wondering whats going on also lol.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 2, 2012)

still NOTHIN chris?  I wanna see that giant Lv you got lol


----------



## Chrisduhfur (Aug 2, 2012)

Shes blue and mean....


----------



## grayzone (Aug 2, 2012)

haha.. arent they ALL? 
Very beautiful t chris, thanks. Thought maybe she was making her way into the other enclosures


----------



## Chrisduhfur (Aug 2, 2012)

Na I have her in an exo Terra the large one  I think she is to big for a 2.5 I haven't made up my mind who is going where yet

Thanks,
Christopher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 2, 2012)

yeah, a t that is 5-6" is too big for a 2.5 imo.... 
Would do great in a 5gal, or an exo tho. She IS a beauty. 
Cant wait to see what goes where.. ill keep an eye on this thread


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice enclosure


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah nice enclosures.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 25, 2012)

Chrisduhfur said:


> Na I have her in an exo Terra the large one  I think she is to big for a 2.5 I haven't made up my mind who is going where yet
> 
> Thanks,
> Christopher


 well, after seeing her in person i DEFINITELY am a fan of the sp INDEFINITELY now. You Do have a nice collection creeping around your t shelves. I liked the diversity. 
Do you have any ideas at all when it comes to what youre putting in these Duece.5 gals


----------

